# Sizing practice



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

As I come to the end of my second year in my apprenticeship, I want to do more sizing. 

Do you have or know where I can source a bunch of practice sheets for sizing gas, water and waste? 

Thank you.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

In your imagination, pencil and paper. I used to make up multiple drawings with varied dimensions, loads, etc.depending on what I was prepping for. Can't cheat, do it properly and ask friend or supervisor to look it over, maybe go through it with you and see how you're doing. Great way to stay on top of your game. Side thought,,,, maybe have someone make you up a few practice scenarios to give you some homework.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Memorizing the size tables in the code book for waste and smaller size water lines is very helpful. For larger water lines and gas lines you can copy the appropriate tables from your code book for reference. IAPMO sells hand held sizing calculators for waste, water and gas.
http://iapmomembership.org/index.ph...category_id=24&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3
http://iapmomembership.org/index.ph...category_id=24&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3
http://iapmomembership.org/index.ph...category_id=24&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


----------

